# 222g



## jerome63770

Hello,

This is my first post here, I'm french, some of my french friends have her tank here...

This is my tank, a 222 gallons, I'm a "beginner" in planted tank, since September last years et it's my first, before I've have some tank but not really planted...




And others shoots...
1  2  3 

4  5  6 

7  8  9 

10  11 

12  13 

14  15 

16  17 

18  19 

20  21 

22


----------



## Ajax

Wow that's a very impressive Dutch tank! Even more impressive that it's your first planted tank. It has a very nice balance with all the red plants in there.


----------



## alexandre

Salut Jerome,

You all ready know what I think about your aquarium. I should add that, you almost converted me to the Dutch style. 

PS : Bonne chance pour le CAPA.


----------



## Jdinh04

Great tank! I love all the colors the plants brings out. Could we get some more information on your tank? e.g) Lighting, Fertilization, Substrate, Plant List, etc.


----------



## Kookaburra

Another talented member of the collective site "www.paysages-aquatiques.com"... :heh: 
(Jérome is the Webmaster of this site !)

Joli bac, Jéjé


----------



## jerome63770

Thanks 

Alex : Merci, bonne chance à nous tous en fait, nous allons en avoir besoin
Kooka : Great thanks rayer: I specify that it's after see the tank of kooka that I decided to start a planted tank

One of the characteristic of the tank is the number of plants... nearly 80 species. Before the launch of the project I've meet on forums many french aquascapers to learn all that I need before start... and it was said to me regularly that I was insane to want to have so many species... at this day I'm satisfied of the result...

With time I think that I reduced a little the number of species but at this day I've a beginner's matter... I can't choose among all my favorites plants, that's why there's all this species

Some informations about it :
- Lighting : 3x150w HQI 8000°K + 2x38W Grolux at the back + 1x15W Grolux at each sides. Lighting in 2 times for a total of 10h daily (cut of 3h approximately)
- Substrate : ADA powersand + ADA tourmaline BC + ADA Aquasoil amazonia + undergravel heating cable
- Filters : 2 EHEIM 2128 (2x2100l/h) + 2 pumps in tank (2x300l/h) to brass water
- CO2 : 10 b/s, external reactor on separate circuit (600l/h) with UV light (if necessary), rejection on the level of the ground on all the back face and the left side
- Fertilization : Liquid doser to add a home mix of many fertilizer : Aquacare+/Aquacare/Flourish Excell/Fourish Iron, injected every hours. According to tests of NO3 and PO4 I use KNO3 and KH2PO4. And I add daily ADA ECA since 2 weeks
- Water : PH 6.5, KH 2, GH 4, T°C 24

Some views of the closed galery with HQI : (not recently, approximately 1 month ago)
     
LED night light : 

Sorry but I don't have a ready list plants, I must made it before tuesday for a french contest... I will post it when he's ok

Fisches :
- 11 corydoras panda
- 10 carnegellia strigata
- 10 nanostomus eques
- 10 nanostomus marginatus
- 10 otocinlus affinis
- 4 crossocheilus siamensis
- 5 hyphessobrycon rosaceus
- 6 hyphessobrycon pulchiprinnis
- 20 paracheirodon herbertaxelrodi
- 20 hemigrammus blegeri
- 50 paracheirdon axelrodi
- approximately 200 shrimp (caridina japonica, neocaridina tiger, red cherry, crystal red, white pearl, bumble bee, green, tiwarii et others)


----------



## dennis

Amazing!!!


----------



## Jessie

rayer: this is your first tank? 

Wow. This is superb.


----------



## jerome63770

Yes, first planted tank, I've start him at September last years, I'll made tank since a lot of year but not planted tank (amazonia, tanganyika, malawi, etc...)


----------



## Kookaburra

jerome63770 said:


> Thanks
> Kooka : Great thanks rayer: I specify that it's after see the tank of kooka that I decided to start a planted tank


It too much is honor...:hug:

Your tank is really impressive ! Amazing =D>


----------



## Kelley

Brilliant! I love the color!


----------



## ezeke1

I can't believe the multitude of colors in your tank, its absolutely gorgeous!

Please post your list of plant species soon, I'm looking forward to it


----------



## stepheus

absolutely unbelievable. i am green with envy... pun intended. heh.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer

YOU ARE A LIAR! NO WAY THIS IS YOUR FIRST PLANTED TANK! 

Fabulous and stunning! I assume you had good source of advice from your friends that keep planted tanks? Also, that's a very cool canopy for your lighting.....makes it look like a "greenhouse"!

Keep up the great work, and WELCOME TO APC!!


----------



## neonfish3

That is a beautiful garden.
I can't imagine the trimming to make it look like that. Very well worth the effort. You should place high in the contest. GOOD LUCK!
You converted me, I'm going Dutch.


----------



## Kelley

neonfish3 said:


> You converted me, I'm going Dutch.


As a Dutch friend of mine is fond of saying,

If you're not Dutch, you're not much!

Beautiful tank!


----------



## jerome63770

Thanks you to each one for all the comments !

And Thank you very much for your reception here.


----------



## BryceM

Magnifique!!!

I disagree that this is a classical dutch-style tank. They traditionally make use of only a few red plants and a tank this size would usually have maybe 20 or 30 species. Despite this, your tank is fabulous. The health of the plants is evident.

I'd never have the time or patience to keep that many stemmies trimmed appropriately. My 180g tank is only about 1/2 stem plants and demands huge quantities of time to keep trimmed.

Please share your fertilization routine. I'm guessing your nitrate levels are pretty low.


----------



## Raul-7

Dutch would also require using 'streets' of plants, where you use one species that starts at the foreground and ends at the background (diagonally). 

But this tank is beautiful nonetheless! I congratulate you on managing to keep 80 species, of what is mostly stem plants, in a nice ordered fashion. I like it, very vibrant! Magnifique indeed.


----------



## Laith

Very nice! And pretty brave to use a 222g (!) for your first planted tank!


----------



## Fabac

Woderful tank! Can you write something about maintenance, water changes, trimming and other stuff?


----------



## Mellonman

With all these comments Jérôme, maybe now you'll realize your tank is really very impressive...
You underestimate your work...


----------



## skincareaddicted

Too awesome Jerome. I am trying to overstock my tank with as many species of plants as possible too. Your fish must be loving it!


----------



## jerome63770

Thanks !

Well, I've finish the plan of the tank for our french contest... with the complete list of plants.


Who said I'm totaly mad ?

And the others final shoots :


----------



## hideki

Wow, wonderful !
What a big great tank !!
You know what I think about it


----------



## Muirner

How you pulled that together is way beyond any tallent I have, but I'll give it to you, that is great looking! Excelent work!!! I love the way it looks.


----------



## rich311k

Incredible tank. I think I just passed out. Wow!!


----------



## bijoon

Wow Jerome. Votre aquarium est beau. Il est une inspiration


----------



## Jessie

77 plant species! And wonderfully composed!

Pardon me while I go fall down!!!


----------



## Nevermore

That's really a feat! :clap2: You didn't just go for the easiest plants either! How much time do you need to spend on it?


----------



## jerome63770

Hi

That's right, one of the objective of the tank is to maintain majority of hardest plants, like the dutchs tank that we could see in the past... but with the plants we can got now.

The time passed over it isn't easy to determinate... approximately 2-3 hours by day when all work right. But when I decided to changes much things or change the layout that can take several days to do it. I already saw myself spent one week to make a size, 10-12 hours by day


----------



## BryceM

2-3 hours per day is about what I'd have guessed. Keeping a tank like that is not for the faint of heart! That fact makes your photos that much more impressive. You've certainly learned how to keep a variety of species all healthy at the same time. Wonderful photography too.


----------



## Revan

Hi Jerome, your tank is one of the most beautiful Dutch style planted tank I have ever seen.

Compliments

Best Regards


----------



## Calavera

Really sweet tank! 
One of the finest in the dutch section and what selection of plants - it looks nice at a glance and it also has individual spots that are nice when u look at it for a longer period of time!
I like it a lot, tres beaucoup!


----------



## black_lung

your tank is absolutely amazing! it's honestly one of the most beautiful tanks i've seen done in any style..and the amount of work you put into it is awe-inspiring. if this is your first tank, i can't wait to see what you'll end up designing in the future


----------



## Winkyee

Wow, Very impressive..


----------



## Dracolique

I dont like it.... at all.


----------



## Dracolique

Actually, I am very impressed... but everyone else is gushing about it, so I figured I would be different


----------



## lacustris

very impressive!!!!!!!is it possible to tell us the size of the tank in cmlenght-cmwide-cmhight, 
is 222 us gallon,how many liters??
is it possible to tell how long a day you have the lights on??.
i have 322watt on a 200-50-50cm tank and have some plants that shows deficienties.
i fertilize with profito(micros) and kno3,kh2po4.
can you tell me your kno3 en po4 values?how many do you add??
i have the lights on for 12hours and than 1.5hour only 25watt.is that the reason?what is your experience?i have pressurized co2 and values are ph7,gh7,kh14.
i have problems in this tank with plants that i dont have problems with in my other tank with the same watervalues and no co2 only flourish excell.
excuse me for the lot of questions,
you are one of the best.


----------



## slinky2k5

Very nice color balance beautiful tank


----------



## rs79

That's one of the most impressive things I've ever seen. Zut alors!


----------



## BigB

Tank is awsome, but im really interested in the HOOD! i love it. It looks like a green house or something. Great way to keep the light for the Metal halides escaping. I love the hood its like a plant house attic.


----------



## tots99

This is a very nice tank sir, I salute you rayer:


----------



## Kookaburra

lacustris said:


> very impressive!!!!!!!is it possible to tell us the size of the tank in cmlenght-cmwide-cmhight,
> is 222 us gallon,how many liters??


While waiting for that Jérome answers, you will find which answers here: http://www.aquagora.fr/spip.php?article322

I hope this link could help you


----------



## Vojs

I can't belive my eyes, this is outstanding tank.


----------



## lacustris

thank you kookaburra, its an interesting link but it doesn't say how many hours the light is on,it says that it has two lighting periods, not sure what he means by that.


----------



## Kookaburra

lacustris said:


> thank you kookaburra, its an interesting link but it doesn't say how many hours the light is on,it says that it has two lighting periods, not sure what he means by that.


I have tell him by MSN that you have questions for him in this topic ... I hope he can answer here to you as soon as possible


----------



## hedson_25

nice nice NICE tank


----------



## tots99

lacustris said:


> thank you kookaburra, its an interesting link but it doesn't say how many hours the light is on,it says that it has two lighting periods, not sure what he means by that.


for what i have understand. The total photoperiod is 10hrs and 3 hrs in between which means 5 hours on 3 hours off and 5 hours on per day. Hope i get it right


----------



## DBTS

WOW!!!! Simply breathtaking! Hat's off to you sir for such an awesome tank.


----------



## screename

Dutch style done right. 2 thumbs up!


----------



## jerome63770

Hi

Sorry to haven't answer quickly but I'm become dad since two month and I don't have enough time to come on the PC. So now I don't really have time to answer at all the question but I'll take time to do that as soon as possible, I hope tomorrow...

First, I thanks all of you for your post ! And thanks to you Kooka to contact me about this post


----------



## BryceM

Félicitations!!! Les enfants demandent trop de temps n'est-ce pas? J'attends les nouvelles de l'aquarium.


----------



## jazzlvr123

Holy Crap!!!!!


----------



## melgrj7

::getting my jaw off of the table::: WOW! Awesome tank!


----------



## jerome63770

Hi

I take a little moment to answer some questions...

(guaiac_boy, merci pour les félicitations, en effet le p'tit bout demande beaucoup d'atention pour le moment et du coup le net comme le bac sont délaissés)

- the size of the tank (cm) : 200 lenght, 70 wide, 60 height
- 222g gallons, 840 liters egal near 780 real content
- the light equipment is 3x150W HQI 8000°K, 2x38W GROLUX rear et 1x15W GROLUX at each side
- the light period is :
FIRST PHASE
1) central HQI on at 11hAM
2) left and right HQI on at 11h15AM
3) GROLUX on at 11h30
FULL LIGHTNING 8)
4) left and right HQI off at 2hPM
5) central HQI off at 2h15PM
6) GROLUX off at 2h30PM
LIGHTNING OFF but there's a night light made with LED that's work when the other lights if off
SECOND PHASE
7) central HQI on at 4h30PM
8 ) left and right HQI on at 4h45PM
9) GROLUX on at 5hPM
FULL LIGHTNING 8)
10) left and right HQI off at 10h30PM
11) central HQI off at 10h45PM
12) GROLUX off at 11hPM
LIGHTNING OFF with night light

Then the all lights are on 8 hours by day and the total lenght is 10 hours by day (1/2 hours at each start and end of each phases). The full lightning power is 556W.

- NO3 at 10 and PO4 at 1, I add them with KNO3 and KH2PO4 when it's necessary
- CO2 is injected with external reactor on a individual circuit (300 liters by hours), near 12 bubbles/second. he's on 2 hours before the start of the first lightning phase and off 1 hours before the end of the second phase (don't stop between the two lightning phases).
- To fertilize I use TMG/TMG+/Flourish Excell/Flourish Iron/ADA ECA with a automated pump ("home made" dilution for two week). The pump inject mix every hours (night and day).

I hope that's you understand all  my english isn't very perfect and I don't know if all is clearly

I'm very happy since yesterday... I recept my result at the ADA contest... 88th for my first planted tank and my first contest, good result and very surprised of that !


----------



## lacustris

jerome63770 said:


> Hi
> 
> I take a little moment to answer some questions...
> 
> (guaiac_boy, merci pour les félicitations, en effet le p'tit bout demande beaucoup d'atention pour le moment et du coup le net comme le bac sont délaissés)
> 
> - the size of the tank (cm) : 200 lenght, 70 wide, 60 height
> - 222g gallons, 840 liters egal near 780 real content
> - the light equipment is 3x150W HQI 8000°K, 2x38W GROLUX rear et 1x15W GROLUX at each side
> - the light period is :
> FIRST PHASE
> 1) central HQI on at 11hAM
> 2) left and right HQI on at 11h15AM
> 3) GROLUX on at 11h30
> FULL LIGHTNING 8)
> 4) left and right HQI off at 2hPM
> 5) central HQI off at 2h15PM
> 6) GROLUX off at 2h30PM
> LIGHTNING OFF but there's a night light made with LED that's work when the other lights if off
> SECOND PHASE
> 7) central HQI on at 4h30PM
> 8 ) left and right HQI on at 4h45PM
> 9) GROLUX on at 5hPM
> FULL LIGHTNING 8)
> 10) left and right HQI off at 10h30PM
> 11) central HQI off at 10h45PM
> 12) GROLUX off at 11hPM
> LIGHTNING OFF with night light
> 
> Then the all lights are on 8 hours by day and the total lenght is 10 hours by day (1/2 hours at each start and end of each phases). The full lightning power is 556W.
> 
> - NO3 at 10 and PO4 at 1, I add them with KNO3 and KH2PO4 when it's necessary
> - CO2 is injected with external reactor on a individual circuit (300 liters by hours), near 12 bubbles/second. he's on 2 hours before the start of the first lightning phase and off 1 hours before the end of the second phase (don't stop between the two lightning phases).
> - To fertilize I use TMG/TMG+/Flourish Excell/Flourish Iron/ADA ECA with a automated pump ("home made" dilution for two week). The pump inject mix every hours (night and day).
> 
> I hope that's you understand all  my english isn't very perfect and I don't know if all is clearly
> 
> I'm very happy since yesterday... I recept my result at the ADA contest... 88th for my first planted tank and my first contest, good result and very surprised of that !


congrets with your 88th place!! your english is just fine, at least as good as mine 
i've still got some questions;

why do you use two lighting periods??
why only 8hours light??what happens when you have the lights on for 10-12hours??
you have a lot of light on your tank, i have on my 200-50-50 about 377watt t8 and i have deficiencies and difformacies(big holes)in my plants, also my heteranthera zosterofolia turns glassy.
i think it is because i have to much light but you have even more...thats why i ask you if you have noticed these problems in your tank with your amount of lighting and if so what have you done about it.can you also tell us your exact fertilizing schedule (brand x, ...ml * time a week etc...)

thanks a lot:bathbaby:


----------



## jerome63770

The use of two lightning period is from the "Dennerle method", it's supposed to reduce the risk of algae, I don't know if it's really true because I haven't try a single lightning period in this tank. All I know is that since the start of the tank I'd never have any matter with algae... It seems that the algae can't efficiently use the light power if the period is under 4h.

For your lignt power... the tank isn't over lighted with 556W, I'm far from 1W/liter and I suppose than I can powered up at 800W without problem, so you don't have too light in your tank, yours problems with your plants become probably from a deficient in your fertilization... but I don't think that's from a lightning excess... With my 556W all plants are perfect and I'd never have deficiencies or difformacies on them

my fertilization mix is a little complex : it's a 1,5 liters dilution of water with 4 products (for 2 weeks) :
- Tropica aquacare : 30ml
- Tropica aquacare+ (with N and P) : 20ml
- Flourish Iron : 15ml
- Flourish Excell : 10ml
- The dosing of each element is a little bit under the products directions. 5ml of this mix is injected every hours with a dosing pump. After made test of the water each 15 days I add if necessary Kno3 and KH2PO4 to have near 10 NO3 and 1 PO4
- I had too 20 drips of ADA ECA every day
- The ground is so important : 90 liters of ADA aquasoil amazonia (better than africana or malaya) with 18 liters of ADA powersand special and Tourmaline bc


----------



## lacustris

jerome63770 said:


> The use of two lightning period is from the "Dennerle method", it's supposed to reduce the risk of algae, I don't know if it's really true because I haven't try a single lightning period in this tank. All I know is that since the start of the tank I'd never have any matter with algae... It seems that the algae can't efficiently use the light power if the period is under 4h.
> 
> For your lignt power... the tank isn't over lighted with 556W, I'm far from 1W/liter and I suppose than I can powered up at 800W without problem, so you don't have too light in your tank, yours problems with your plants become probably from a deficient in your fertilization... but I don't think that's from a lightning excess... With my 556W all plants are perfect and I'd never have deficiencies or difformacies on them
> 
> my fertilization mix is a little complex : it's a 1,5 liters dilution of water with 4 products (for 2 weeks) :
> - Tropica aquacare : 30ml
> - Tropica aquacare+ (with N and P) : 20ml
> - Flourish Iron : 15ml
> - Flourish Excell : 10ml
> - The dosing of each element is a little bit under the products directions. 5ml of this mix is injected every hours with a dosing pump. After made test of the water each 15 days I add if necessary Kno3 and KH2PO4 to have near 10 NO3 and 1 PO4
> - I had too 20 drips of ADA ECA every day
> - The ground is so important : 90 liters of ADA aquasoil amazonia (better than africana or malaya) with 18 liters of ADA powersand special and Tourmaline bc


now i really dont understand it anymore why i have these problems.your tank is 840l and you are ONLY using 65ml of liquid fertilizer for two weeks!!and 20 drops a day ....i use about 100ml a week or more and still have those difformacies.cant hardly believe this should be a fertilizerrelated problem.
i also use 10ml flourish excell A DAY , like the bottle says...and you only 10ml at two weeks!
my po4 is more than 2mg/l and my no3 more than 25mg/l, that is if my tetra and sera dropstest are ok.
which brand do you use for testing??
how did you come to this unusual fertilizing routine??why do you make a dilution and not adding the products directly into the aquarium??
how did you find out that this dilution was strong enough for your plants but not too strong for algue??

regards


----------



## Mellonman

lacustris said:


> now i really dont understand it anymore why i have these problems.your tank is 840l and you are ONLY using 65ml of liquid fertilizer for two weeks!!and 20 drops a day ....i use about 100ml a week or more and still have those difformacies.cant hardly believe this should be a fertilizerrelated problem.


I'm not saying this is the reason for your problem, but sometimes an excess of something can be even worse for a plant than a deficiency...


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot

jerome63770 - probaly a CO2 issue then.


----------



## jerome63770

Maybe you have a excess of one element like say Mel... sometimes a so much important fertilization can have a bad effect on a tank. I come to this dosing methode with time, and you must take in head that's the ground is very important in my tank, he's a big part of the fertilization. We knows a very good article on this effect but I can't explain it in english clearly.

For me the dosing directions on the bottles are a little bit higher, I prefer start with a 50% (or less) dosing of them and see after some weeks... that's what I made with this tank 6 month after the startup and with my "little" mix all plants grow very well, without dificiencies or difformacies, and of course without algae... with this result I don't try to see far away and I don't try to raise up the dosing... all is good like that !

for testing I use JBL. for me your No3 are a little bit high...

for the hour by hour injection... it's very clearly : If you add all your dosing in one time... the effect is that's at this time (and certainly for some days) theres a very big excess of fertilize in water and the plants can't use all, result : the algae can use this add ! So if the injection is very small and regular in time (like me with 5ml every hours) the plants can easier use all the adding and the algae have nothing "to eat".


----------



## iORi

i think your tank is very inspiring. 

thank you for sharing


----------



## DragonWish

Very nice tank, and some people can take you as example how to start a first tank. I can see you did a good research, and that's what everybody should do.

Everybody is saying.... nice Dutch style. But that's not true.
A Dutch style aquarium has some requirements. For example there are to many plants (for Dutch style) in this aquarium. The rules for a Dutch scape says, one plant for every 10cm in length of the aquarium. And you have to plant some of your plants in 'streets'. One species of plants diagonally planted starting at the foreground (low) and ending in the background (high). And there are to much red colored plants in this aquarium.

But I can tell you. I'm Dutch and have a aquarium filled with plants to. And I never care about the Dutch rules. And your tank is way better than most of the 'Dutch' planted tanks.

Do you have pictures how your tank is doing now?


----------



## jerome63770

Thanks for your comments Dragonwish

That's right this layout wasn't a real "dutch", I'm alright with your differents reasons. An another reason is there's some species that I never seen in a real dutch tank... like toninas or eriochaullon for exemple. The plants that we can use now are reallly different that's what exist ten years ago... and it's make a big différence with "classic" dutch... it's like a "new dutch style" ?

For newer pictures... it isn't possible because since the latest pictures I've restarted the tank differently and at this day I always search the definitive new layout, while he isn't right for me I don't present it... I want to find a good mix of my "old style" and some natural aquascaping. The goal is to present this new tank at the AGA contest... but only if the tank is ok before 30th september


----------



## Bert H

Your tank was incredible! Wonderful work. It will be interesting to see how you will re-do the tank.


----------



## arowanaman

really nice tank. The plus side of having a Dutch style tank is you can get away with having this many types of plants in a tank. Also you must be using very soft water inorder to be growing Tonia like that!


----------



## jerome63770

DragonWish said:


> Do you have pictures how your tank is doing now?


Finally I've add my tank on our web site, so if you want you can see more pictures here, they're all be taken between April and May, the layout will be broken since June.

But I'm sorry but all is in french at this time, maybe we made a english version of the site later but for the moment I haven't enough time to do it and I'm the only programmer...


----------



## gas

What a JOB !!! 
Congratulation jerome for your wonderful and colorful tank  

Franchement il claque


----------



## lacustris

i can't find the new pictures


----------



## jerome63770

how that ?


----------



## lacustris

jerome63770 said:


> Finally I've add my tank on our web site, so if you want you can see more pictures here, they're all be taken between April and May, the layout will be broken since June.
> 
> But I'm sorry but all is in french at this time, maybe we made a english version of the site later but for the moment I haven't enough time to do it and I'm the only programmer...


i understood that you added new pics of your tank on your site since the start of this topic, but when i follow your link i dont see pictures ,just text(in french).
or didn't i understand it correctly??


----------



## jerome63770

If you go on this link you must have the text introduction in the top of page and normally if you scroll down the page you must have the pics. Under the title of the tank you have acces at the 10 pages (98 pictures) of the gallery. Click on pictures to see them bigger.

Or you can  use this other link (directly to full pictures page)


----------



## ErikL

That is a very impressive tank! Great job!


----------



## lacustris

thanks jerome, first link doesnt do it for me, the 2nd does.thanks


----------



## LindaC

Your tank is lovely, the colors are so striking and the plants look extremely healthy.


----------



## jerome63770

lacustris said:


> thanks jerome, first link doesnt do it for me, the 2nd does.thanks


Ok, it's good if the second link works for you but what happens exactly with the first... that's seems to be a bug. Can you explain me what don't work please. Thanks


----------



## plantkeeper

This has got to be the most amazing thing I have ever seen. Your first planted tank...I feel like an idiot.

Your lighting routine is wild. Where is the source that you got this idea from? I may give this a try.


----------



## jerome63770

Thanks.

The idea isn't mine, she's from the Dennerle method for maintain planted tank. The guide is available in english here if you want more informations about him

This method is really complete and after read her I just take what I think useful. He's a good book to start in planted tank I think, but we can't learn all in books...


----------



## lacustris

jerome63770 said:


> Thanks
> 
> - Filters : 2 EHEIM 2128 (2x2100l/h) + 2 pumps in tank (2x300l/h) to brass water
> - CO2 : 10 b/s, external reactor on separate circuit (600l/h) with UV light (if necessary), rejection on the level of the ground on all the back face and the left side


jerome can you tell more about your co2 unit??
is it really necessary to have the two extra pumps to brass water??is this to bring co2all over the tank??
how do you count the bubbles ??what reactor do you have??i have an aquamedic 1000 reactor and separate bubblescounter but when you say 10-12 b/s i cant tell that fast!at this rate i think it is impossible to count because it goes to fast..how do you count that??
my english isnt so good so i dont understand what you mean with 'rejection on the level of the ground on all the back face and the left side'.can you explane??

about the first link to your pictures...the link works, i get the first page of you r site with the foto of the green plant and bubble(if i remember correct)but when i go to your name i only get text in french but no pictures to be seen.

thankx


----------



## tom_zg

My of my... something like this one cannot see every day. Really, really beautiful and carefully arranged! Hard to cope with the idea this is your first planted tank!! Great job, really!!


----------



## jerome63770

The two brass pump are here to optimize brass in all tank, the big quantity of plants make that some places aren't brassing correctly, so the pump correct that.

To count the co2 bubbles... I record sound near reactor and I heard him slowly on the pc... it's the easier way (and maybe only) to count a high rate.

The reactor (installation day): 

And for the rejection you can see it on this old pictures (2 weeks after the startup of the tank, all is different of the final layout) : 

you can see a white tube in bottom of the tank at rear and at left, it's the rejection of co2 circuit, he's come in the tank by the right side and course all over the rear and left side... hole on the tube are every 2cm. Pump power of this circuit is 600l/h.

I have too worked on the 2 filter reject to improve brass water under surface and at the ground level. The water brassing is one very important point in a planted tank and all must be doing to arrange him.

Don't excuse you for your english... mine is not perfect too and I don't know if all is clearly always.


----------



## gas

oh I forgot, congratulation for your ADA result.


----------



## jerome63770

gas said:


> oh I forgot, congratulation for your ADA result.


Thanks


----------



## kiwik

wow...


----------



## plantkeeper

How about some new pics of this badboy.


----------



## lacustris

jerome63770 said:


> Pump power of this circuit is 600l/h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonjour jérome, i was wondering, i have noticed that you have only a 600l/h pomp on the reactor.
> with the high rate of co2 bubbles you put in, isnt there any co2 left in the reactor after your lights went out and you stopped adding co2.i have a similar reactor to yours but i have a 1000l/h pomp.
> i add co2 1h before first light en 2 h before the lights go of co2 stops.so i add about 10h co2, but after the co2valve is closed ,there is still a few cm of co2 left behind in the reactor .so this c02 dissolves in the reactor AFTER the lights are out and thats when plants dont need it.i am a bit scared for c02 overdose at night you see( fish).friends tell me i should have a heavier pump (2000-3000l/l) to disolve the co2 more quickly during light period.but i now notice your pump isnt as heavy as mine.
Click to expand...


----------



## gotcheaprice

WOW!!! All I have to say is beautiful! I always liked the looks of a dutch styled tank(is this dtuch?  DOn't know the different styles really, lol)! I was planning on making my 55 gallon similar to this style of planting, and throwing in a small field of HC on one side diagonally. 
How deep is your substrate? Is it flat or sloped? 
And good luck with you baby! How is he/she doing?

Oh, also, where are your filter inlet/outlet hoses located? I'm building a hood for my tank and want to know where people put theirs and why. Thanks!


----------



## plantkeeper

updates?


----------



## Jeff.:P:.

lol. it has become my backround.


----------



## FuNkY MiSSioN

Absolutely fantastic tank! Love the layout and colours; its very hard to believe this is your first tank! Very inspirational. 

Do you have troubles with the plants around/under the lotus due to the shade it makes? Mine tends to block out a lot of light and the plants around it tend to struggle if not die.


----------



## jerome63770

Hi, sorry but I'm not really present since some months, the birth of my son take me a lot of time  I don't have enough time to come here more.

I didn't have problems with the shade of the Lotus. This layout is over since some weeks and I restart the tank in a little bit different style... I try to post some pictures when it's started to be fine

Thanks at all to take some news of this tank, it's very very pleasant


----------

